# The Sounds of Halloween



## CreepyKitty

Whoo hooo!! My mom and dad finally brought me my tape! I think I talked about it on the forum before. Its called The Sounds of Halloween and it was released by Hallmark in 1986. Its got songs on one side and probably the best scary sound effects I have ever heard on the other. The only problem is it doesn't last very long.  But more than likely I am definately going to use it this Halloween. Its just too cool and I used to listen to it all the time to get me in the "mood" lol.


----------



## CatMean

OK where did they find it? I've been looking to listen to samples because I've heard such good things.


----------



## CreepyKitty

Believe it or not it was stuck in my old tapeplayer I had when I was a kid in a closet for all that time. lol. My mom was cleaning out some stuff and found it in there!

I asked my dad about where he originally bought it too and he said the Hallmark Store at the mall.. in 1986. :-/


----------



## Halloweiner

Is this it CreepyKitty?

http://www.yankeeharvest.com/Merchant2/merchant.mvc?Screen=PROD&Product_Code=GSHA20022CD


----------



## CreepyKitty

No I am afraid not Halloweenier.  This one was actually made by Hallmark and on one side of the tape it had the sound effects then on the other side it had songs like Monster Mash, Purple People Eater, Thriller, and more.

Man I wish they had it on CD that would give my tape a rest considering how old it is.


----------



## lady_bee

I don't know if this is it, but I had fun reading this person's site and getting all nostalgic.

http://www.x-entertainment.com/halloween/2004/october10/


----------



## Dr. Paul Bearer

*I Have This Also....*

My parents bought this back in '86, however, the version I have has the sound effects on both sides. It is cheesy in some parts, as are most effects stuff you buy at stores. It does have some great organ music, heartbeats, witches, howling & voices. 
I use it every year and the neighborhood loves it (at least I haven't heard the complainers). It is great for the tot sized trick or treaters because it isn't too gruesome or startling, yet still hands out jeepers creepers in all the right places.
I have to contact a friend that moved out of town but I plan to have him copy it on CD for me because I too am worried about the age of the tape, the tape getting eaten etc.
The program notes state that the Executive Producer is Dick Carter of Carter Companies. Music production by Paul Whitehead for Odyssey.


----------



## Ween12amEternal

That looks very familiar. Would it be possible to throw some samples up here once you get it copied? It was great fun to listen to.

O/T - believe it or not, I still have that skull pin shown on that Hallmark info page lady bee put up - and it still works! Guess maybe I should put it away for an heirloom keepsake, since it's an 'antique' (bwahaha).


----------



## Dr. Paul Bearer

Yes, I will certainly try to get some or all of it online for everyone's listening pleasure. It is rather good, the fade from voices to music to effects....

But, yes, keep an eye out. I have to get it to Texas to my friend first, get it burned and then will try to make it happen.


----------



## JohnnyD97

Hello everyone. New guy here. Are you talking about the Hallmark tape with the sound effects with sayings like : 

"Don't ring that bell, you'll be sorry" 
"Why aren't you wearing a mask? Oh I'm sorry, I guess you are" 
"Would you like to come in for a drink? You're just my type.." 
"They only let me out one time a year"

It also has a buch of fugue in d minor samples, footsteps, storms, cats hissing etc...

If this is it, I too love this tape and a few years ago I burned it onto CD to keep it in optimum condition. I ran it through some audio processors to dehiss the conversion process (I used to be big into music production and had lots of gear) and it came out really nice. Now its on my Ipod and I play it all the time as it is the best halloween tape / cd I have ever come across (and I have dozens...)

I didn't record the "A" side with the standard Halloween fare (Monster Mash, Ghostbusters, etc...) and ended up looping the sound effects to bring it out to an hour. 

If this sounds like the right one I would be happy to post some samples (once I figure out how)

John


----------



## Halloweiner

I was going through, and organizing my tapes today, and I found out I have this 1986 Hallmark "The Sounds Of Halloween" tape. I think I got it in a lot set of Halloween tapes one time on ebay. Side 1 says "Scary sound effects...and more!", and Side 2 has "Ghostbusters," "Monster Mash," "Thriller," "Purple People Eater," and "Bach-Toccata and Fugues in D-Minor."

Here's a scan of the liner of the cassette I have:


----------



## CreepyKitty

THATS IT! Thats the exact same one I have! Isn't it great? I think personally it has the best sound effects I have ever heard on it. They were very well done and not cheesy.


----------



## DarkAsylum

Oh my god I had that tape for YEARS! I used to play it in my car when I was a teenager until I let my friend barrow it to transfer to CD and he FREAKING LOST it!

Its a shame I don't have it now ;/ in the studio I could transfer it to CD and clean up all that tape static as well. It'd live forever.

If anyone has a copy they'd loan me I'd be happy to make disks for everyone. ANything to hear it again!


----------



## Halloweiner

I can clean it up here on my end also. To be honest with you Creepy Kitty I have never listened to the tape. As I say I got it in a lot set with another tape I wanted, and I just now found it in a box full of tapes. I just now got around to putting it up in my tape rack. I'll give it a listen today, and see how I can clean it up.

Just began listening to it. 

"My....what an ugly costume"...."Didn't the other kids tell you not to come here! Go back, go back...back...back....." ... "Abandon all hope all ye who enter....".

Sounds like it would be great for the entrance to a Haunt. Not bad for Hallmark.


----------



## DarkAsylum

You should so transfer it to mp3


----------



## Halloweiner

I will do that soon.


----------



## CreepyKitty

Yeah its the best tape and I wish I had it on CD or Mp3 I am afriad to play it anymore because the tape is so old it might come apart.  I used to listen to it every Halloween and it would just put me in a trance the whole time I listened to it. Just makes me even more excited about Halloween!


----------



## Halloweiner

I'll work on getting it made into mp3 files. The copy I have looks brand new. Whoever had it must not have played it much at all.


----------



## JohnnyD97

I have this already converted to a digital format (listening to it right now on ipod  ), but can't seem to post mp3s. Any suggestions? 

John


----------



## Halloweiner

I use 250free.com. They give you 250 MB of free storage as long as you post the music on a web page (anything simple will do). I have a paid account though so I can use it for simple music strage. I also found an account at Dream Host that has 20GB of storage. It is about $120. a year, but with a Promo Code the first year is only $20.00. 20 GB of stoarge is tremendous. Any way once you have the mp3 stored in a server like that you can share it with anyone. Even if you just have the mp3 stored on your own PC you can share a file of up to 100 MB with YouSendIt.com.


----------



## CatMean

I've also heard of rapidshare, oxyshare, and sendspace for hosting files, even if temporarily...


----------



## BATFLY

how's the converting going? i wouldn't mind a copy of it either =D


----------



## JohnnyD97

Happy Halloween

http://rapidshare.de/files/32276376/Sounds_of_Halloween.MP3.html


----------



## CreepyKitty

Thank you so much for converting this for us!! It is really very apprecatied!!


----------



## killer13

Doh!

"You have reached the download-limit for free-users."

I hope it let's me download it tomorrow.


----------



## JohnnyD97

Killer13 - Just try again after a few minutes and you should be fine.


----------



## killer13

Excellent, it's working now. Thanks Johnny!


----------



## CatMean

THANK YOU JOHNNYD97!!!! You've performed a public service!!!


----------



## oddbean

Thank you JohnnyD97! I remember this from my teens!


----------



## Dr. Paul Bearer

Thanks a million-this will save some hassle for me!!! Hallmark really should have reissued this on CD sometime later............


----------



## Fiyero

I was looking for this! THANK YOU!


----------



## JohnnyD97

Glad to hear everyone is enjoying the file. I converted it a few years ago when my tape started to wear out. Props come and go, but this has been a staple of Halloween with me for about 20 years now. 

Just as a FYI on the recording... As everyone knows, the original was called "The Sounds of Halloween" and side A had a bunch of the standard Halloween fare music (Monster Mash, Thriller, Purple People Eater) and side B had the sound effects reel looped a few times.

What may interest everyone to know is that a few years after that release, Hallmark re-released the sound effects reel on a tape called "Howl-O-Ween". On this tape, there were no songs and the sound effects played for 45 minutes on each side. It was the same loop, just cycled through a few times. 

What's really interesting is that not only was "Howl-O-Ween" released on tape, but it was also released on CD! Unfortunately I was a teenager at the time and CD players were still new and expensive. The tape was $8 and the CD was $12, and I opted for the tape. 

I figured I would buy the CD version the next year, but I never saw it again. It became my own personal "White Whale" and I've been on the hunt ever since. 

I recently emailed Hallmark's costumer service to find out if they were planning on ever releasing the sound effects again, and if not, if they could tell me who owned the rights to the original recording if it had been transferred - I was briefly toying with the idea of buying the rights to release it myself. They were not very responsive and finally answered that they were unable to provide any information on the recording, it's ownership, or any potential plans they might have to release it...

So now here we are. I've collected dozens of Halloween CDs over the years, and this remains my all time favorite. 

I'm glad I'm not alone


----------



## Halloweiner

Sounds like pretty much the traditional asnwer from companies who release these recordings. I get the same response when i write to most of the recording companies,..."We don't know who owns the rights right now, but we'd suggest you not try to release it without their permission." Whatever.....

BTW - someone had the "Howl-O-ween" cassette for sale on ebay recently:


----------



## JohnnyD97

Yeah, I saw that - have Ebay set up to email me any time someone posts "Howl" in the music category...  

One day I'll find that CD..!


----------



## Halloweiner

Either that or get a Casette, and make it into your own CD.


----------



## JohnnyD97

That's what I did a few years ago with the file that I posted. I just would like to get a sharper digital rip right from the CD. I cleaned the tape rip of hiss and noise as best as I could, but when you play it really loud you do hear it.


----------



## freakengine

Thanks for uploading the file, JohnnyD97! This is really what filesharing should be for....rediscovering lost gems thast no one has any intention of ever releasing again. It'd be a shame if this were lost forever.


----------



## Dr Morbius

Hey that's not a bad tape! When I read this thread at first I was thinking.."Oh god..Hallmark."...I downloaded the file and listened..I like it! Thanks for the file share.


----------



## Halloweiner

You can't ever tell Dr. M. One of the best halloween Cds I've heard made recently was Martha Stewart's.


----------



## Dr Morbius

At this point, I have no doubt...I'll never judge a CD/Tape by it's cover again.


----------



## BATFLY

thanks, i forgot abouthtis thread and am downloading the file now! i was at the dollar tree picking up those old movie posters and grabbed 2 of their halloween cd's for a buck each. was VERY impressed! so just goes to show, can't judge by cover OR price!


----------



## JohnnyD97

Halloweiner's right. That Martha Stewart CD is very well produced and it takes itself very seriously. It came out a few years ago, but it's probably still available on her website.


----------



## Zornow13

JohnnyD97 said:


> Happy Halloween
> 
> http://rapidshare.de/files/32276376/Sounds_of_Halloween.MP3.html


Hi all My name is Jeff, I'm a real fanatic about Halloween (as I am a horror based Comic artist/writer). ANYWAY I get a wierd addition to buying ALL of the Halooween SFX cds this time of year! MOSTLY because I have been looking to replace this WONDERFUL tape FOR YEARS!!!! I owned this original HAllmark tape back in 86 and listened to it until I was a teenager and the tape was eventually wron out and eaten! Then when I was in art school,(this would be around 96 or 97) I once bought a 3 dollor tape from a walgreens drugstore that was the same recording but it was eaten later as well!
So ever since I have been hounding Hallmarks, Drugstores and Targets, and have ammased a large collection of great Halloween SFX albums.
But I have been looking for THIS one all theese years.
Just TODAY in fact, I was caught off guard by the walgreens Halloween display, theree thay had a generic Halooween cd for 3 bucks with a cool skull on the label.....yep I tried to resit...but I always givein thinking that I might finally score that HALLMARK recording again.
but needless to say this new cd was'nt it...IT wasnt thet great either.
I EVEN went down the street to the Hallmark card store to see if they had a cd, well apparently they just got their Halloween stuff a week or 2 ago, adn they HAD a cd.......but they were already sold out....and they werent gonna order more...

So I finally decided to try and search the internet for it, I was recently able to download a bunch of great 60's 70's Halloween albums!
Lo and behold I was immediatly directed to THIS very web/thread! I also realized I was among some of my own people, because when I tried to explain this tape to people at work....they all looked at me like I was mad....(well I may be)
But NOW I FINALLY HAVE HALLMARKS SOUNDS OF HALLOWEEN!!! AND I AM SO < SO VERY HAPPY!!!!
"THey only let me out, (hehe)one night (hehe) a yeeearr!"

THANK YOU....THANK YOU SO VERY MUCH!!!! It has been so many years looking searching for this horror treasure!!
THANK YOU!!
also forgive my many spelling mistakes, I am listiening to Hallmarks Halloween as I type this and am very giddy!
Also if you all like cool Halloween/horror art check out my website or myspage pge, I have some stuff you might enjoy, (warning! some of it IS quite violent (as I also do death metal album covers)


----------



## Halloweiner

Congrats on your find. Glad everyone who has searched high, and low for this has finally found it. Now if this movie ever comes out:

*Horror Host Documentary*

I'll be able to end a decade long search of my own to get to hear about the 2 guys who hosted Saturday morning horror shows in my area of Upstate NY back in the 60's and 70's. I went to the website, and watched one of the trailers for the movie, and low and behold they they both were. So I'm waiting anxiously for this thing to come out.


----------



## Rich B

Zornow13 said:


> Hi all My name is Jeff, I'm a real fanatic about Halloween (as I am a horror based Comic artist/writer). ANYWAY I get a wierd addition to buying ALL of the Halloween SFX cds this time of year!


So Jeff, other than the Hallmark recording, which of the Halloween SFX cd's do you think are the best? Which are really worth having??


----------



## Zornow13

Rich B said:


> So Jeff, other than the Hallmark recording, which of the Halloween SFX cd's do you think are the best? Which are really worth having??


Well, Let's see, I recently downloaded a WHOLE BUNCH of stuff from that Scarspot blog, (found it through Rue Morugue before I joined this thread) There are some old gems there.
Well OF COURSE I have to recommend the Disneyland records "Chilling THrilling Sound of the Haunted MAnsion" (orange 64 version) Although that one simply rules for the opening Haunted mAnsion track.
The Chilling THrilling Sound of the H M from the seventies(the blue one) Is great as well, has more spooky stuff on it, (but their Haunted mansion track is'nt near as clas-sick as the original)

But as far as more RECENT SFX discs, well most of them are pretty similar, or just not that great, also MOST of them are also called" Sounds of HAlloween."

There was a tape I bought while still in art school on the late 90's that I remember being called something like Halloween sounds (or somethinglikeit) it was a black tape, and on it was a continuous eerie musical tune, with sound fx looped in....it was geniunely atmopheric....well of course that tape got eaten.
but , while buying halloween cds at (it think it was K-mart) I bought a cd that had no title or package, it just came in a case with a puple cd with a really cool ink drawing of a haunted house. This turned out to be the cd version of the tape I just spoke of on my itunes it's listed as
HALLOWEEN SOUNDS by artist HT Nhat Quang
I titled the track Halloween Horror Bog
it runs for 45.04 minutes
it's pretty great!

Also one cd i picked up at a music store (normally I DONT buy these things there because they are always more expensive) is called NIGHT OF TERROR, A continuous tale of horror told in sound.
Its also pretty good, and very retro, lots of sound swiped from old Disney stuff and other older sfx albums. There are no real credits on the thing, but it was put out on Gateway records, and distribututed by RTV sales corp.
it runs over an hour.
I'll post more stuff later


----------



## Zornow13

*A request from those with the hallmark "Sounds" tape*

Could one of you possibly post an Mp3 of the Toccata and Fuge in D minor?
The bach piece on teh other side of the Hallmark Sound of Halloween is great! with the wolf howls and all! I would love to have that again too!
All those generic re-recorded songs though were weak!


----------



## JohnnyD97

If anyone is still interested... Now that the holidays are over I've had some time to dig out the original tapes. Here's all the tracks plus cover art for the original (sounds of...) and the re-issue (howl-o-ween). I previously posted the scary sounds from the howl-o-ween version as it "loops" better, and they are slightly different at the end.

http://rapidshare.com/files/1773761/Sounds_of_Halloween.zip.html


- John


----------



## Zornow13

Thank You John!!!!! This Rules!!!


----------



## Morbius J Kromwell

Ever find a downloadable version of the Hallmark tape? I know there use to be more than one version.


----------



## Morbius J Kromwell

There was a song used on one Hallmark tape that I have been trying to locate. Here is the version used on the tape I have.
http://www.terrorhaute.com/Wavs/44 HH Dance Until Midnight.mp3
I know it was on a tape without any voice over but have not been about to locate a copy to download. I used to have it but not anymore. Anyone have any idea what it was called, what tape it was one or where to find it?


----------



## Halloweiner

Morbius J Kromwell said:


> Ever find a downloadable version of the Hallmark tape? I know there use to be more than one version.


The link JohnnyD97 posted above your post still works. It is a downloadable zip file of the tape.


----------



## Halloweiner

Morbius J Kromwell said:


> There was a song used on one Hallmark tape that I have been trying to locate. Here is the version used on the tape I have.
> http://www.terrorhaute.com/Wavs/44 HH Dance Until Midnight.mp3
> I know it was on a tape without any voice over but have not been about to locate a copy to download. I used to have it but not anymore. Anyone have any idea what it was called, what tape it was one or where to find it?


No. Sorry. Never heard that song before.


----------



## Morbius J Kromwell

Drat. Thanks for trying. I will get it back someday...


----------



## Morbius J Kromwell

Hallmark must have had more than one tape that year. I have one that is nothing like the one you guys had. Mine had songs on one side but the other had cheesy mini skits, jokes, and sound effects. I have never seen it posted anywhere on any blogs so I turned it into mp3 form and will post the link here so that my fellow Halloween sound collectors can add it to their collections. 
I don't have any fancy equipment so someone might be able to make this sound better. If you do, let me know.
IF anyone finds or knows the full song from track 44, please let me know as well. It is hard to find a song when you don't know what is was called or where it was located. All I know is I had it on another Halloween cassette that came out in the 80s.
Here is the link to my converted Hallmark Halloween tape...

http://terrorhaute.com/Wavs/Hallmark Halloween.rar


----------



## Halloweiner

So the Hallmark Tape I shared earlier isn't the same one as you have? I'm downloading yours now to compare it to mine. The one I have came out in 1986 by Hallmark. Once again here is the webpage where I share it that shows the Cassette Insert:

*1986 Hallmark Halloween*

Just downloaded your file above. Wow. All those tracks were on one cassette?


Here is one of the best Halloween Blogs on the internet. Look through Jason's archives and see if you spot what you're looking for? If he doesn't have it on his blog I'm not sure who would:

*Scar Stuff*


----------



## JohnnyD97

Hmmm... I've never heard that one either Morbius. I've got a pretty extensive collection myself and just about anything and everything Hallmark ever issued. I'll do some looking around. Did that track with the voice come off the tape you have/had? I'm curious b/c the vocals seem a little louder than the music and was thinking someone may have dubbed their own vocal track over the instrumental. 

Pretty nice music though. Eerie. I like it.


----------



## Halloweiner

Morbius J Kromwell,
Do you have any graphics that came with your cassette you just shared above? if so I'd like to share it on my blog. Thanks.

That track 44 music is mildly familiar the more I listen to it, but it hasn't rung any bells yet.


----------



## Morbius J Kromwell

Looking closer I found I made an error. It is Hallmark but this tape was from 1989 not 86. Here is a link to the cassette cover.

http://gravecast.com/images/Hallmark 1989.jpg

I used to have another tape that was made by someone else other than Hallmark. It had the full version of the song as well as sound effects. I remember it was a good tape and enjoyed it but it vanished from my collection somewhere, somehow. Thanks to everyone for helping. I am glad I was able to add something no one else had.


----------



## Halloweiner

Cool. I'm going to post that on my blog with source credit later if that is ok. I'm wondering if they put a tape out every year of new sounds and music? Of course now it would be CDs I'm sure.

Mine from 1986 is the same way. Sound Effects on Side #1, and music on Side #2.


----------



## Morbius J Kromwell

Feel free to Blog away. 
I wonder how many CDs and tapes Hallmark produced in all. There might be others out there.


----------



## Halloweiner

I'm sure there must be others. I think though that in later years the just re-released the cassettes on CD with new titles and graphics. I wonder if Hallmark's website Contact could still offer some of these old ones, or at least tell the titles so one could search online for the.


----------



## nrlarson2

*Sounds of Halloween*

Hey guys. I have been desperately trying to find the 1986 Hallmark tape or CD of Sounds of Halloween. Can one of you guys send me a copy of the MP3 conversion. This tape is not available anywhere.


----------



## Halloweiner

Check here:

http://halloweenforum.com/showpost.php?p=369997&postcount=56


----------



## JohnnyD97

It's the gift that keeps on giving...


----------



## JohnnyD97

And giving some more....

Some people (cough-Jason-cough) asked me if I could post the files again. The link is for a zip file on rapidshare with the complete "Sounds of Halloween" in mp3 format plus cover art. It also includes the "Howl-O-Ween" release a few years later which is nearly identical to the "Sounds of Halloween" spooky sounds track, but I think it loops better (it begins and ends with thunder). Cover art is included for that as well. 

Happy Halloween!

RapidShare: Easy Filehosting

John


----------



## JohnnyD97

To save people trouble searching this thread in the future, Halloweiner has permanently posted this tape on his blog at this link :

MOSTLY GHOSTLY MUSIC SHARING BLAAAHHHGGG!!!: Hallmark Sounds Of Halloween 1986 cassette


----------



## JustaBunchOfHocusPocus

Can someone upload this again cause I lost it on my computer.  I went to the site and it no longer exists.


----------



## JohnnyD97

I think Halloweiner's blog has moved. Try this link for the file:

http://forbiddencryptsmusic.com/HallmarkSoundsOfHalloween/Sounds_of_Halloween.zip

or this link for the:

http://mostlyghostlymusicsharingblaaahhhggg.blogspot.com/


----------



## Halloweiner

Unfortunately some Trollish Music Industry loving bastich had my blog deleted. Then after that my hard drive got deleted, and I lost many of the files including this one. I think I have since recovered it, but I'm not sharing any new music files on my blog or web pages in case the stupid arse Troll is still lurking in the shadows. I am now doing all of my music sharing *HERE* in a section that can be viewed by my permission only. So if you come and join you will need to PM me, and let me know your user name from here so I can open the music forums for you to view. This recording has been shared there. Sorry that I've had to take these kind of measures, but there is always someone out there to ruin it for us all.


----------



## Hauntcast

I've never heard this tape, so I'm anxious to check it out. I still think that the Chilling Thrilling Sounds of the Haunted House 79 version, has the best Haunt SFX I've heard to date. Let's see if this tape changes my mind. Thanks guys.


----------



## Halloweiner

I can save you time, and answer that for you. No the Hallmark tape is not as good as the Disney Chilling, Thrilling 1979 recording.


----------



## Halloweiner

Here's the DL links for the 3 Hallmark tapes that I have. Not all 3 were mine, but I don't recall who the other 2 belonged to. Thanks to them for sharing however.

*Hallmark Halloween Sounds 1986 & Hallmark Howl-O-Ween Download Link*

*Hallmark Halloween Sounds 1989 Download Link*


----------



## The Real Joker

Thanks Halloweiner, DLing now


----------



## Halloweiner

You're welcome.


----------



## HoflyLoster

Thanks for the links. Checking them out now!


----------



## Morbius J Kromwell

There was a song that was used on the Hallmark 1989 tape on track 44. I used to have another tape (Not sure if it was Hallmark) that had the full version of this song. I have been looking for this for years and still no luck. Here is a link to the version used on the Hallmark tape. http://www.terrorhaute.com/Wavs/DanceUntilMidnight.mp3
I know the whole song was on another cassette tape without any voice over but have not been about to locate a copy. I used to have it but not anymore. I don't know the name of the tape, the song or anything else. I just know I had it and now I don't. Anyone have any idea what it was called, what tape it was one or where to find it?


----------



## nrlarson2

Hey Morbius,

I remember the song, but I have only had it with the voiceover, and that was the 1989 Hallmark cassette tape. If you find it, I would love to have just the song as well.

- Nick


----------



## Morbius J Kromwell

I do a search every summer and I still have had no luck. It is one of the few tapes I have not been able to locate. If I find it, I will post it on my site and link it here for one and all.


----------



## noirespoir

*Thank you so much!!!*

Thank you Halloweiner for posting the download for the 1986 Hallmark Sounds of Halloween. I must have played that tape about 1,000,000 when i was little. I seriously still remember the entire soundtrack verbatim! I was so happy to be able to play it on my computer/ipod that i felt compelled to actually register on this site just to thank you!


----------



## Vatermann

After reading this thread, I too felt compelled to register and comment. Here's my story: In the late 80's, I had a friend whose dad worked for Russ Berrie toys/novelties. His dad would bring home toys, freebies and stuff, among which (I was told) was this awesome spooky sounds cassette. I liked it so much, I had my friend dub it onto another cassette for me back in the day. This was my first Halloween album ever. I used that tape for ambience in the window wells outside my house every Halloween for years after. A few years ago, I had a tech savvy friend transfer the dubbed cassette over to mp3 and clean up the audio. It's obviously not the best recording, but it was decent considering it came from a dubbed cassette. It's still one of my favorite mixed sounds albums. Ever since I discovered the Scar Stuff blog about 3 years ago (while searching for the sheet music for Denning and Lande's H A double L O W double E N Spells Halloween, which I sang in grade school), I have been trying to find out what the title of the old Halloween cassette that I treasured. Since it only contained a sounds track and some lame covers of popular Halloween songs, Google wasn't very helpful. My best recollection was that the album came from Russ Berrie, but I couldn't find any evidence of this. I never even saw the album cover. On a tip from Prof. Grewbeard at Magic Carpet Burn, I started looking yesterday for albums that contain a cover of Thriller, which are comparitively and surprisingly few. At some point, I started seeing some mentions of a Hallmark Halloween album. That seemed a likely candidate. Hallmark must fiercely defend its copyrights, because I couldn't find so much as a track listing of that album. I checked Scar Stuff to no avail and then Halloweiner's defunct old Mostly Ghostly blaag. Lo and behold, I found the cover of Hallmark Presents The Sounds of Halloween. Halloweiner mentioned the Halloween Forum in the description under the album art. So I came here. I had to do some digging to find links that still work, but on page 8 of this thread, I finally found a link to the files. The mystery is solved. I finally found information on my favorite Halloween album ever. Thank you everyone for your contributions, especially Halloweiner. I'm still not sure if Russ Berrie ever distributed this album of if there's no connection at all to the companies, but the search is over. I know it's not "vintage" but the 80's were to me probably what the 70's were to many of you. I think the spooky sounds track of this album holds up to best of Halloween albums from yesteryear and today. For one thing, it was intended to be used for trick-or-treaters specifically rather than just the generic party sounds. I have children now (which allows me to go trick-or-treating again!!!) and have played this album for them while carving pumpkins. To me this is what music "sharing" is all about. If Hallmark isn't going to allow us to buy this album on CD or mp3, then I have no problem downloading it from you generous folks. Sorry for the length of the post. I hope it was interesting. Happy Halloween!!!


----------



## Halloweiner

I'm glad I could help you find it Vatermann. I'm glad you had the time to do the research that I don't have right now. I had totally forgotten that I had even shared it here. BTW - I opened your access at my Yuku place. 

Morbius - 

I just listened to that Track 44. That tune is the theme to a Horror Movie, but I can't place a title in my mind for nothing. I know I've heard it a million times on various different Halloween Sounds pages. Dontcha hate it when you can't remember something like that?


----------



## JohnnyD97

Halloweiner said:


> Here's the DL links for the 3 Hallmark tapes that I have. Not all 3 were mine, but I don't recall who the other 2 belonged to. Thanks to them for sharing however.
> 
> *Hallmark Halloween Sounds 1986 & Hallmark Howl-O-Ween Download Link*
> 
> *Hallmark Halloween Sounds 1989 Download Link*


Ha-ha, I think that was my greatest contribution to Halloween! 

(Page 3 and 5 - Howl-O-Ween and the 1986 Hallmark Halloween Sounds)

I'm so glad you have a home to permanently share them. I still get requests to repost them and I always send them your way.


----------



## Halloweiner

Thanks Johnny. You don't happen to recognize Track 44 do you? I know it's a Movie Theme, but I still can't recall which one.


----------



## Mr. Moundshroud

JohnnyD97, you are a HALLOWEEN GOD!!! My mother bought this tape for me and my(now deceased) younger brother when we were just kids back in the '80's. As I was exploring all of the threads on the forum(and I do mean ALL, I'm a perfectionist who refuses to leave any stone unturned when it comes to Halloween) I stumbled across the thread and was amazed to find that I wasn't the only one with fond memories of this tape. We used to play this over and over, driving my mother crazy both in the house and in the car. Hearing this has brought back TONS of happy childhood memories and good memories of my little brother. YOU ARE AWESOME!!!


----------



## Hallowchaser

*Thank you!*

I have been trying to find this in a digital version since the late 90s because like so many others I had this growing up and still think this is the best soundtrack to play for trick-or-treaters. I had lost the tape and could only remember Sounds of Halloween. Well, I found the old tape at my parent's house in April and finally got around to doing a real search on it and found this blog. So, I had to log on and show my appreciation to Halloweiner! 

See, Halloween has always been my favorite holiday, (who doesn't love scaring little kids and then encouraging cavities?) but it was also my brother's birthday. My brother passed away at 16 and for almost 20 years now, as a tribute, I always have the scariest house in the neighborhood just for him. The only thing missing has been this soundtrack. He bought it in 1986 and we played it every year until we no longer had a tape player in the house. And then we tried CD after CD to find a replacement and it was disappointing every year. I am still stunned that here it is 2013 and I've FINALLY got a copy AND it's in good shape! PS - I am currently backing this up and will keep this file for ever. 

Needless to say, Halloweiner you are my Halloween Hero. Thank you! You have no idea what this means.


----------



## Halloweiner

first chance I have had to tell you all that you are welcome. I too must ultimately thank jason at scar stuff blog. Were it not for his awesome blog I never would have gotten this deeply into my love of halloween music and sounds.


----------



## CHEFJULI

Halloweiner said:


> Here's the DL links for the 3 Hallmark tapes that I have. Not all 3 were mine, but I don't recall who the other 2 belonged to. Thanks to them for sharing however.
> 
> *Hallmark Halloween Sounds 1986 & Hallmark Howl-O-Ween Download Link*
> 
> *Hallmark Halloween Sounds 1989 Download Link*


I thought I had ever Halloween sound and song ever recorded! These are fantastic! Thank you for providing this! Isn't it great how you hear a song and it immediately takes you back to your childhood during Halloween! Fantastic!


----------



## DavyKnoles

Every time I think my memories of some Halloween recording or other is mine alone, I come here and get totally blown away. The Sounds of Halloween is a tape I got after the season was over and our local Manhattan Beach, CA Hallmark store had what was left of its Halloween merchandise on sale at the front of the store. This tape was on the bottom shelf of the display. When I saw it, I thought to myself..."I've got dozens of albums and even more tapes of Halloween sounds and this is just going to be more of the same." I almost left it behind thinking that anything like this from Hallmark would probably be un-listenable anyway. But then I thought, what the heck. It's only two bucks. From the moment I put it in the tape deck, I realized how wrong I'd been about Hallmark. The Sounds of Halloween became my number one favorite Halloween tape. I tried converting it to WMA files, but the results weren't the best, since my copy sounds a little garbled in places. But to find this thread and to be able to download it and listen to it in all its pristine glory is like getting a very special gift today! Man, I can't thank you all enough!


----------



## DavyKnoles

Here's something interesting: After downloading Chefjuli's files and then playing them, I found that they aren't the version I originally bought. My version of _Sounds of Halloween_ had a totally different cover, and, more significantly, it had a music track that segued in and out of the sound effects. Three instrumental tunes were repeated throughout the tape, _Toccata and Fugue_, some tune I couldn't identify, and John Williams' theme to the late 70's Frank Langella version of _Dracula_. Perhaps the music was edited out because of copyright issues. Maybe the release was a regional thing (I bought my copy in California). After hearing the sans-music track Chefjoli version, I frantically dug through all my old files (thanks to external hard drives, I keep everything) and I found that I had indeed made an acceptable digital copy of my original tape. And if someone would tell me how to set up a sharing file, I'd be happy to share it with all of you.


----------



## Halloweiner

Mediafire.com


----------



## mikeythemars

I have this tape and perhaps it's just me, but I don't find the sound effects on side 2 to be as exemplary as others here do. If one is looking for the premiere vintage collection of spooky sounds, I think those are actually found on side 2 of the original Disney "Haunted House" LP below, which was released in 1964, over five years before the Haunted Mansion opened.









Those sounds effects came from the Disney Studios library, so they are all of very high production quality. Details on the record are at:

http://www.haunteddimensions.raykeim.com/index361.html

The entire LP can be heard on youtube at:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H6rQyRxLBrY

But as good as the sounds on that album are, I don't use them. That may be because I have custom recorded effects that are specifically coordinated to go along with the routines of my props, which I actually put together on my laptop (there's tons of good sound effect sites online with files of every groan, creak, howl, scream, thunderclap, moan, clank, smash and evil laugh sound you could ever need), then edit using Audacity before transfering them directly onto digital sound cards that reside on the control unit for a given prop. For animated character props where I need vocal soundtracks, I prefer to record those on a cassette deck (my Nakamichi has much higher fidelity than any soundcard I've tested) and then load them on the digital sound card.


----------



## Stromy

Hello Davy,

I would very much like to hear this alternate version that you have, if possible. This is my favourite halloween recording by far 

Cheers!


----------



## Halloweiner

It will be interesting to see if 20 years from now if our kids look back at the early 2000's as being "nostalgic" like the 70's and 80's are for us.


----------



## dpolking

Wow...just stumbled onto this thread. In my earliest haunting days in high school I used some of the tracks on this tape and dubbed them in with stuff my brother and I recorded in our basement of a mad vivisectionist and his victim which involved much screaming, banging metal, a table saw, and a drill.


----------



## PapaJ

Dr. Paul Bearer said:


> *I Have This Also....*
> 
> My parents bought this back in '86, however, the version I have has the sound effects on both sides. It is cheesy in some parts, as are most effects stuff you buy at stores. It does have some great organ music, heartbeats, witches, howling & voices.
> I use it every year and the neighborhood loves it (at least I haven't heard the complainers). It is great for the tot sized trick or treaters because it isn't too gruesome or startling, yet still hands out jeepers creepers in all the right places.
> I have to contact a friend that moved out of town but I plan to have him copy it on CD for me because I too am worried about the age of the tape, the tape getting eaten etc.
> The program notes state that the Executive Producer is Dick Carter of Carter Companies. Music production by Paul Whitehead for Odyssey.


----------



## PapaJ

Dr. Paul Bearer said:


> *I Have This Also....*
> 
> My parents bought this back in '86, however, the version I have has the sound effects on both sides. It is cheesy in some parts, as are most effects stuff you buy at stores. It does have some great organ music, heartbeats, witches, howling & voices.
> I use it every year and the neighborhood loves it (at least I haven't heard the complainers). It is great for the tot sized trick or treaters because it isn't too gruesome or startling, yet still hands out jeepers creepers in all the right places.
> I have to contact a friend that moved out of town but I plan to have him copy it on CD for me because I too am worried about the age of the tape, the tape getting eaten etc.
> The program notes state that the Executive Producer is Dick Carter of Carter Companies. Music production by Paul Whitehead for Odyssey.


Hey Paul, did you ever get that tape converted to a CD? I would like to get a copy from you if that would be possible?


----------

